# Cleveleys



## Twaite (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey guys looks like Cleveleys front is open 
Fill ur boots  Free parking unlimited 
We used to park there for a week at a time with no bother
Pure sea views free ! Been using st Anne's while Cleveleys been shut but the sea view isn't as good plus you have to pay on the car park near the pictures £10 a night 
Why pay go to Cleveleys for free with better views ! Stay as long as you like enjoy   
Hope you find this information helpful ENJOY


----------



## The laird (Nov 24, 2016)

Not going to last if it's abused!


----------



## maureenandtom (Nov 24, 2016)

The laird said:


> Not going to last if it's abused!



That's not very helpful.  Define abuse?  It's us, you and me and the rest of us, who are the abusers.   How are we going to put a stop to our own bad activity?  Who says and with what authority is abuse?  It's our fault.  Not the fault of a few spoiling things for the rest of us.

However ...

Is this the same area - same road even - as this recent thread?  That report placed restrictions on us.  Is this an attempt by the council to channel us where they want us to go?

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/58136-cleveleys-parking.html

The linked newspaper article doesn't work for me.

 £27m sea defence project to end when road opens - Blackpool Gazette

I remember a quote from somewhere so I've paraphrased it because I've no idea where to look for the original.    _ It is valid  to  suggest  that  when  towns  choose  not  to  provide  appropriate facilities,  they  cannot  reasonably  expect  visitors  to comply  with  restrictions they know nothing of._


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 24, 2016)

I must have this wrong m/h's are not allowed and you have to pay to park.....think I've just been trolled


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 25, 2016)

maureenandtom said:


> That's not very helpful.  Define abuse?  It's us, you and me and the rest of us, who are the abusers.   How are we going to put a stop to our own bad activity?  Who says and with what authority is abuse?  It's our fault.  Not the fault of a few spoiling things for the rest of us.
> 
> However ...
> 
> ...



Staying for as long as you like as suggested by Twaite comes to mind.


----------



## The laird (Nov 25, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Staying for as long as you like as suggested by Twaite comes to mind.



Exactly my point !end of!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 25, 2016)

Can anyone get a photo of the new signage ?


----------



## jeanette (Nov 25, 2016)

Twaite said:


> Hey guys looks like Cleveleys front is open
> Fill ur boots  Free parking unlimited
> We used to park there for a week at a time with no bother
> Pure sea views free ! Been using st Anne's while Cleveleys been shut but the sea view isn't as good plus you have to pay on the car park near the pictures £10 a night
> ...



Please don't stay for longer than a couple of days I would say as this will no doubt get it stopped all together this is just my opinion,


----------



## maureenandtom (Nov 25, 2016)

With  a frequency which ought to be alarming we are losing parking spots.   We free overnighters say it is our own fault.    Rarely do we fight back.   We speak - with a measure of contempt - of those who abuse the rights to park.   they spoil it for the rest  of us.  It's not us at fault, it's those chavvy motorhomers who don't know how to behave.

No, they don't;  but it makes us feel superior by saying so and gives us an excuse to do nothing to police our own activities.  They spoil it for the rest  of us.  It's not us at fault, it's those chavvy motorhomers who don't know how to behave.

Staying as long as you like is wrong.   No, it isn't.   As long as I like might be an afternoon and that isn't wrong.   I might like a night or I might like a day and a night - or a weekend.  In some eyes that is wrong and those who stay overnight or for a weekend spoil if for the rest of us who only stay an afternoon.

And, if there is no rule to prevent us - why should we not stay as long as we like?  We British love our rules and, generally, we obey them.  We so love our rules that if there are none, like here, then we make them up.

Now - the council react by banning us.   How should we react to that?   I think we should react by making suitable suggestions to councils.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 25, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Can anyone get a photo of the new signage ?



There's no actual signage,yet at least,just the parking meters which state no m/h's and HGV's


----------



## maureenandtom (Nov 25, 2016)

noahtent said:


> Joe Public wouldn't know if you stayed one night and I stayed the next, a van's a van to him/her so fill your boots as said.
> There's far too much acceptance of intolerant curtain twitchers "hurt feelings" and not enough assertion of our right to park where it is legal to do so.



The original thread quoted a newspaper article - which I remember reading but now can't find.  I remember that the article quoted the council as saying the restrictions were put in place in response to complaints from the public.

Those who blame abusers must believe the council statements about complaints from the public.   In every case I've taken the trouble to look into - the council has been proved to be untruthful or guilty of exaggeration.   Lincs CC said 100s - turned out to be a couple of dozen and none about motorhomes.   Burnham on Sea said there was public outrage that 90% of motorhomes left waste behind - turned out to be no outrage and numerous comments in the local press supporting motorhome tourism.  North Yorks said numerous - turned out to be none - not one complaint!  Wyre Borough Council said a large number.  Well, there's not a large number - none about motorhomes, two I think about Travellers..

The list of Wyre complaints is here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/58136-cleveleys-parking.html


Why do we continue to believe them when they trot out this tired old "_.. it's in response to public complaints about abusers."
_?
If someone was to find the quote by the council and asked the council for details of complaints, prosecutions and convictions - my guess is that there will have been none.   My guess is supported by experience - and quoted on here.   There is no public outrage;  no public complaints in any quantity justifying the passing of legislation against us.   Never. 

Where was that place in Ireland just recently?   A council set up a close approximation of an aire.  Cobh motorhome park in jeopardy over legal concerns | Irish Examiner


"_A number of caravan-park owners throughout the country have written to Cork County Council, threatening to take legal action, if it proceeds with plans to formalise the paid-parking facility in Cobh_."


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 25, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Can anyone get a photo of the new signage ?



This is the only signage at the mo


----------



## maureenandtom (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm having a little trouble with this.   This is on-street parking, yes?   Controlled by a meter?   I don't know if meter controlled parking bays are exempt from the rules on signage.   I don't know if a notice on a meter is enough?   On Street parking would be controlled by a TRO.   There are exceptions but, here, it would be normal for the control to be by a TRO issued by Lancs Co Council - not Blackpool Borough Council. Blackpool would be responsible for enforcement and for off-street parking.    Lancs Co Council don't seem to put much thought into their traffic control.

I think there might be holes in this but it needs research.  A quick look in the last half hour hasn't turned up anything.   I'll try to find the TRO.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff G said:


> This is the only signage at the mo





Thanks Jeff    :wave:


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 26, 2016)

maureenandtom said:


> I'm having a little trouble with this.   This is on-street parking, yes?   Controlled by a meter?   I don't know if meter controlled parking bays are exempt from the rules on signage.   I don't know if a notice on a meter is enough?   On Street parking would be controlled by a TRO.   There are exceptions but, here, it would be normal for the control to be by a TRO issued by Lancs Co Council - not Blackpool Borough Council. Blackpool would be responsible for enforcement and for off-street parking.    Lancs Co Council don't seem to put much thought into their traffic control.
> 
> I think there might be holes in this but it needs research.  A quick look in the last half hour hasn't turned up anything.   I'll try to find the TRO.



Exactly so.I think the council are just hoping its enough to deter people and perhaps give themselves some leverage.I go past most days and haven't seen anyone as yet,display a ticket.Its early days and they needed the road opening asap because of adjoining roadworks and I was expecting more official signage to go up, which may ofcourse be in the pipeline.


----------



## antiqueman (Dec 22, 2016)

*empty road*

as a matter of interest I drive down there most days since it re opened, hardly any cars there now never mind motorhomes. these silly prices will affect the pubs cafes shops no end. not seen all the fishers either that used to fish the tides.:sad:


----------



## 2cv (Dec 22, 2016)

Blackpool Council have many decades experience at driving business away, hence the town has ended up so run down. Strange that they are still persising in continuing to do so.
Having said that, the long term stayers and those putting out furniture and even lighting fires were unacceptable. The answer though was to deal with such miscreants rather than another blanket ban.


----------

